# Sartorius-Waage über Ethernet



## Jelly (14 Mai 2007)

Tach!

Hat zufällig jemand schon mal mit einer "Sartorius"-Waage über Ethernet kommuniziert? Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass ich deswegen extra ne DP-Schnittstelle einbauen muss. Dabei hab ich Ethernet schon dran...

Der Hersteller sagte mir, offenbar geht das nur, wenn ich als Gegenstelle einen PC habe, der mit "OPC" läuft oder so. Dann würde Ethernet auch gehen...
Leider bin ich da noch etwas neu und frage hier einfach mal. Vielleicht gibt es ja schon was...


Bin langsam dankbar für alles!


----------



## Andi888 (14 Mai 2007)

*Sartorius Waage*

Hallo *Jelly*

Ein bisschen mehr Info währe nicht schlecht. 

  Waage Bezeichnung: PR XXXXX
  Muss es eichfähig sein oder nicht.

  Jetzt versuche ich es mal so.

  Du Kannst das TCP Protokoll das bei Sartorius Offen liegt
  In der SPS Nach bilden dazu brauchst du aber eine CP343 oder CP443
  Ist aber aufwendig (Technisch nicht dauert halt)

  Wenn die Sartorius Waage Modbus TCP unterstützt kannst du dir die entsprechenden 
  Bausteine bei Siemens für die Kommunikation Nachkaufen.
  (ist Aber nicht ganz billig) und Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nur wenn du viele Waagen zum Anbinden hast.

  Du Kannst die Waage auch über RS232 an die SPS anbinden CP340

  Für die Einbindung einer Sartorius Waage über Profibus habe ich dir ein Beispiel.
  (Allerdings nur nicht eichfähig aber das kann man ja noch ausbauen) 

  Vorsicht:
  Nur anbinden ist aber normalerweise nicht alles das ganze muss unter umständen auch eichfähig sein    .

  Wie das ganze aber über einen OPC Server Funktionieren soll ist mir schleierhaft.
  Wenn ein OPC Server zum Einsatz kommt hast du die Waage auf dem PC und sonst 
  Nirgends.

  Grüsse

  Andi


-- 
S.Rothenbacher GmbH
Benzstr.6

89079 Ulm

tel:++49(0)731 45020
fax:++49(0)731 46055
http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de
info@rothenbacher-gmbh.de


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Mai 2007)

Die Waage kennt wohl nur das xBPI Protokoll, damit kann erst mal keine SPS was anfangen. Soll wohl ein getunneltes RS232 Protokoll sein.
OPC Server funktioniert beispielsweise mit geeigneter HMI-Software oder selbstgeschriebener Software (C++).


----------

